# Beamish Museum, cycles, vehicles amd more (Mon Nov 7th )



## Scaleyback (23 Oct 2022)

One of my long time hobbies is photography. Can I share some of my pictures with you ? These are all taken at Beamish, the Living Museum.
All my own work, I take great pains to make the photographs rendolent of the age, no visible visitors, modern day artifacts etc.
I also attempt to 'process' the pictures 'sympathic' to the era.
It's appropriate I start with some cycle pictures, don't have many unfortunately.
Share your thoughts with me, if you hate them, you can tell me , I'm a big boy now. 

If you like these please return, I have many more I will add to this post.


----------



## KnittyNorah (23 Oct 2022)

Fantastic! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## toffee (24 Oct 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> One of my long time hobbies is photography. Can I share some of my pictures with you ? These are all taken at Beamish, the Living Museum.
> All my own work, I take great pains to make the photographs rendolent of the age, no visible visitors, modern day artifacts etc.
> I also attempt to 'process' the pictures 'sympathic' to the era.
> It's appropriate I start with some cycle pictures, don't have many unfortunately.
> ...



Very good. I especially like the E & N Richie one, used to live in Hetton.


----------



## annedonnelly (24 Oct 2022)

Are most of the bikes still tucked away in the workshop/shop? They were last time I was there and it was hard to get a good look at them.


----------



## Scaleyback (24 Oct 2022)

annedonnelly said:


> Are most of the bikes still tucked away in the workshop/shop? They were last time I was there and it was hard to get a good look at them.



Anne, my photos are taken over many different visits to Beamish.
I agree, sadly you do not see many of the bikes around.


----------



## T4tomo (24 Oct 2022)

very good, you've gone bigger scale !!


----------



## Phaeton (24 Oct 2022)

annedonnelly said:


> Are most of the bikes still tucked away in the workshop/shop? They were last time I was there and it was hard to get a good look at them.


Never see many of the things they say are there, no bicycles, no cars, no horse drawn carts, maybe we're just unlucky, but that would be unlucky 5 times in 20 years, our thought is they are only there at the weekends when the big crowds are there, I don't like big crowds.


----------



## Scaleyback (24 Oct 2022)

Phaeton said:


> Never see many of the things they say are there, no bicycles, no cars, no horse drawn carts, maybe we're just unlucky, but that would be unlucky 5 times in 20 years, our thought is they are only there at the weekends when the big crowds are there, I don't like big crowds.



I have to agree, many of the items you will see in my photos (more to come) only appear on 'special occasions' or the odd weekend. The average days exhibits are a 'pale shadow'


----------



## AndyRM (24 Oct 2022)

You've a cracking eye. The fades around the edges aren't my thing, but that's a very minor gripe.


----------



## Phaeton (24 Oct 2022)

AndyRM said:


> You've a cracking eye. The fades around the edges aren't my thing, but that's a very minor gripe.



See I like that, maybe it's an age thing, I can remember postcodes being like that


----------



## annedonnelly (24 Oct 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> I have to agree, many of the items you will see in my photos (more to come) only appear on 'special occasions' or the odd weekend. The average days exhibits are a 'pale shadow'



I expect they need more staff/volunteers to bring things out and have them moving about rather than tucked away.

In the past I've been there exhibiting as part of a classic car show. Obviously things like that only happen at weekends.

I think the luckiest people are those who live local (some of my aunts, uncles & cousins) who can pop in on a regular basis. It's such a big site to try to take it all in in a single go. And of course there can be queues for the most popular/interesting bits.


----------



## Scaleyback (24 Oct 2022)

annedonnelly said:


> I expect they need more staff/volunteers to bring things out and have them moving about rather than tucked away.


I think you are probably correct Anne, I also believe some items do not belong at Beamish but are privately owned and brought in for
special occasions.


----------



## Scaleyback (24 Oct 2022)

Ok, I found another photo with a cycle in it plus a couple more 'bikes'


----------



## T4tomo (25 Oct 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> Ok, I found another photo with a cycle in it plus a couple more 'bikes'







Linking to @ColinJ 's forum ride thread, I think that is actually @GuyBoden


----------



## ColinJ (25 Oct 2022)

T4tomo said:


> View attachment 665812
> 
> Linking to @ColinJ 's forum ride thread, I think that is actually @GuyBoden



It looks just like him!


----------



## Scaleyback (28 Oct 2022)

Something a little different this time that our more 'senior members' may remember ?
These were taken at Beamish but I have converted them to mono and tried to replicate photographs of that era.

Let me preface them with the 1st two verses of a bitter sweet poem by A.E.Houseman called 'Is My Team Ploughing'

Is my team ploughing,
That I was used to drive
And hear the harness jingle
When I was man alive?

Ay, the horses trample,
The harness jingles now;
No change though you lie under
The land you used to plough."


----------



## Phaeton (28 Oct 2022)

Beautiful, both beasts & images


----------



## KnittyNorah (28 Oct 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> Something a little different this time that our more 'senior members' may remember ?
> These were taken at Beamish but I have converted them to mono and tried to replicate photographs of that era.
> 
> Let me preface them with the 1st two verses of a bitter sweet poem by A.E.Houseman called 'Is My Team Ploughing'
> ...


Glorious, glorious.


----------



## T4tomo (28 Oct 2022)

Scaleyback said:


> Something a little different this time that our more 'senior members' may remember ?



Very senior i reckon! My grandad used to plough with horses!!

To be fair my Dad (born 1938) would have as a young man, I do recall him talking about getting the horse geared up. He also lost a few teeth getting his face in the way of donkey cart wheel, when the donkey bolted as he was attaching it.


----------



## Phaeton (28 Oct 2022)

I understand the artistic bend, but would like to see them in colour, or even the originals, have you thought to a website showing the originals along side the 'modified' ones, linked to a printing service you could made a tidy living from your hobby (10% commission claim being submitted)


----------



## Scaleyback (28 Oct 2022)

T4tomo said:


> Very senior i reckon! My grandad used to plough with horses!!
> 
> To be fair my Dad (born 1938) would have as a young man, I do recall him talking about getting the horse geared up. He also lost a few teeth getting his face in the way of donkey cart wheel, when the donkey bolted as he was attaching it.



Hmm, " The 1950s saw the end of the making of ploughs for horses in Scotland."


----------



## Scaleyback (28 Oct 2022)

Phaeton said:


> I understand the artistic bend, but would like to see them in colour, or even the originals, have you thought to a website showing the originals along side the 'modified' ones, linked to a printing service you could made a tidy living from your hobby (10% commission claim being submitted)


" you could made a tidy living from your hobby " Nice of you to say so, but it would then cease to be an hobby, wouldn't it ? 

Here are a couple more, for you, in colour.


----------



## Phaeton (28 Oct 2022)

Awesome although he needs to lower that blade to make them work a little


----------



## gbb (29 Oct 2022)

Love the B&W photos Scaleyback...


----------



## postman (29 Oct 2022)

Beamish is fantastic a great place to visit,we stayed overnight in a Prem Inn.


----------



## DRM (29 Oct 2022)

A friend of ours from caravanning days had used horse drawn ploughs as a lad, was very interesting to learn exactly how they were used, and the way it was set up from someone who had used one for real, certainly he’d seen huge changes from that to his then current Ford Tractor


----------



## Scaleyback (7 Nov 2022)

Ok, been away on holiday  time for some more from Beamish.

Comments welcomed, good or bad !


----------



## AndyRM (7 Nov 2022)

Really like the ones of the vehicles. The people I'm not so keen on for some reason, just not my thing especially.


----------

